# This will piss off the purists.



## Big Moe (Apr 19, 2017)

Start of a low buck project. 66 ray frame and fork. BMX style wheels and handle bars. Soon to be black banana seat and truss rods on the front. Thinking magenta for paint. Call it a rat, blending of era's, hell call it sacralige. I don't care, I think it's going to be cool.


----------



## phantom (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't get it. If it's not their time, money or effort why should it piss off anyone?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't think this is going to piss anyone off. In fact I'm glad you found use for an old frame and fork. What would upset me, and probably others, is if you took a nice, complete Stingray and did something like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree. So long as it's not a complete bike it should be brought back to life. I like it. Will be worthy of a like.


----------



## 1979-4ever (Apr 19, 2017)

It's all good. If not, just embrace the complete history of Schwinn 20" Bicycles fellow Cabers, I agree to a point that tampering with a complete could be deemed as sacrilege but many kids (even some of yourselves) did it in the early 70's. In Southern California those "completes" the kid's stripped down and rebuilt were ridden in the dirt and BMX was born. Recently, USABMX's pull magazine published an article on the 40 most influential frames in BMX history, (this is where the purists will yawn or stop reading, lol) but anyways, the frame that beat out the mongooses, Cook Bros and PK rippers, etc and finished in first place...



Full article over on the BMX museum for those interested.
cut & paste into google *40 Influential BMX Frames According To USABMX's Pull Magazine*

Just my 2 cents. Looks nice Big Moe, cant wait to see it complete!


----------



## videoranger (Apr 19, 2017)

An absolute outrage!!!! get rid of those plastic pedals immediately!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 19, 2017)

That's Purdy much how my generation started bmx .
We did it our way  ! ☆☆☆☆


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 19, 2017)

Okay,first off I would love to get rid of the plastic peddles, but they are what came on the parts bike. Second off, the title was meant to grab attention. I can definitely say it did that. Thanks Guy's. Sometimes my threads don't get a lot of interest. I hope that we can turn this into an ongoing thing for bringing crusty stripped old stingray frame s back to life. I look forward to seeing what y'all come up with. Big thanks, Big Moe


----------



## madsapper (Apr 19, 2017)

You go Big Moe!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 19, 2017)

pedals


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 19, 2017)

pedaling in our country or pedalling in gay old England


----------



## videoranger (Apr 19, 2017)

This is a gay bike in England:


----------



## videoranger (Apr 19, 2017)

Be very careful, when you start you may not know where this will take you. BMX handlebars on that frame can lead to CRAZYTOWN !!!!
Look what happened to these Jeanagers.......







pictures from http://www.punkdeville.co.uk/gallery


----------



## morton (Apr 20, 2017)

1979-4ever said:


> It's all good. If not, just embrace the complete history of Schwinn 20" Bicycles fellow Cabers, I agree to a point that tampering with a complete could be deemed as sacrilege but many kids (even some of yourselves) did it in the early 70's. In Southern California those "completes" the kid's stripped down and rebuilt were ridden in the dirt and BMX was born. Recently, USABMX's pull magazine published an article on the 40 most influential frames in BMX history, (this is where the purists will yawn or stop reading, lol) but anyways, the frame that beat out the mongooses, Cook Bros and PK rippers, etc and finished in first place...View attachment 453685
> 
> Full article over on the BMX museum for those interested.
> cut & paste into google *40 Influential BMX Frames According To USABMX's Pull Magazine*
> ...





I'm still amazed at the apparent numbness (smugness?) of Schwinn....missed out on mountain bikes, thought 37 pound lightweights(sic) were the way to go, and jumped on the BMX band wagon way too late.  I was in sales and marketing for half my adult life and we figured that whatever was hot today won't be in 2-4 years, so you better be searching for the next best thing while you are hot or you will be yesterday's bread very soon.

I'm not a Schwinn hater and own a number of them, but guys, what were you thinking!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2017)

videoranger said:


> This is a gay bike in England:
> 
> View attachment 453945



Very nice,The good 'ole days.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 20, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> That's Purdy much how my generation started bmx .
> We did it our way  ! ☆☆☆☆



Right on ! my feelings exactly ! We would throw on real Motorcycle bars in the early 70's . Dump the fenders for Flat plastic ones and maybe even have a Plastic Motorcycle style tank that was held on by a hook to the frame you could tighten with the fake gas cap. Couple of Moto X Fox stickers on the crooked  Round Number plate held on with couple pieces of wire ( Zip tie whats that ? )  .... you were somewhere between Roger DeCoster and Evel Kneivel.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 20, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Right on ! my feelings exactly ! We would throw on real Motorcycle bars in the early 70's . Dump the fenders for Flat plastic ones and maybe even have a Plastic Motorcycle style tank that was held on by a hook to the frame you could tighten with the fake gas cap. Couple of Moto X Fox stickers on the crooked  Round Number plate held on with couple pieces of wire ( Zip tie whats that ? )  .... you were somewhere between Roger DeCoster and Evel Kneivel.




Oh you bet ! ,, I grew up in the Pismo beach area , we had a big home made bmx track n jump two blocks up the street from my house so I was Purdy much ther everyday , and you discribed my bike down to the plastic tank . Talk about the good Ole days ....


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 21, 2017)

Little bit of progress made on project 666.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 24, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


>



love that movie , musta seen it 10 times when it came out


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 30, 2017)

In the car world we would call that a custom. No biggie.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 27, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


>



Beyond RAD....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 28, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Beyond RAD....




How do I get a copy ? , I must have !


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh! The sky is falling! 

Good luck and have fun!


----------

